# Tanzer 25



## Zman2000 (Sep 4, 2016)

I signed up to see if anyone has a tanzer 25 they would like to sell. I can't find one in good shape. 

I would prefer shoal keel with a trailer but will consider others.

Please message me. 

Thank you


----------



## Landwalker (Aug 23, 2016)

I'd imagine folks may be able to be more helpful if you can provide some geographical information.

It doesn't seem like they're plastered all over the internet, though. Did manage to find one down in Tampa, though (sans trailer and shoal draft, though).


----------



## Zman2000 (Sep 4, 2016)

Land Walker,

That is a Tanzer 7.5, not a 25. Completely different boat. 

I am in Alberta Canada but would travel or arrange delivery for the right boat. I've been looking in New York all the way to BC. Just finding the boat is the first step. 

The 7.5's are very common. The 25, with a shoal keel not so much.


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

If you have not already, you might want to check the Tanzer group on Yahoo. https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/tanzer/info


----------

